# Turner - to cute!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My little Turner went to an Anniversary party for my dad and step mother in August. Well, my cousin was there with her almost 2 year old son. Anyway he fell in love with Turner and thought that that was the best thing in the world. I just had these pics emailed to me. They were taken the end of August.

Enjoy!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh...that is sooo cute! What a good little guy! He's getting big!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww....Allison, that is priceless! BOTH those little guys are SUPER cute!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

The big guy isn't so bad either :ROFL: Those are really great pictures. There is just something special about little kids and little 'kids'.  
Candy :sun:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

kids are so cute ..................human or goat...........


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWW............ now isn't that the cutest thing you have every seen :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hahahahaha!!! That was priceless Candy (but yes - he is not bad either). 

Little Ethan (my cousin's son) just became a big brother to a brother AND a sister the 7th of September. My cousin had twins and they are doing so well.

Just thought that you all would enjoy them as much as I did! (and by the way, that is me with the bottle!)


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow, twin big congrats to them!!

Those are cutest pics I have seen in awhile...thanks for sharing


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is Ethan and the twins.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

Awww sooo sweet :tears: :tears: :tears: 
I am pms'y can ya tell LOL

My baby girl just turned 11yrs old last month... :shocked: I almost can't believe it.
Where does the time go :shrug:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Very cute pics Allison!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yah my "baby" just turned 12 in July, my middle 10 in Sept, and my youngest was 7 in August. Then I have an 18 y/o step daughter (last july turned 18) and a stepson that will be 16 in March. 

I am not old enough for all this - I am only 31


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

awwwww..........so cute..............I love there little costumes ......  ....so adorable.....


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

[quote="kelebek"I am not old enough for all this - I am only 31[/quote]

Thats what I keep saying!! I am also ONLY 31 :greengrin:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Sweet pictures!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAAWWWW.... How absolutely adorable!!! They are so cute!!!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww! such cute pics!


----------

